# AutoGlass Cardiff



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I know this is a long shot but does anyone here work in the cardiff branch?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Not the Cardiff branch, but head office.

What do you need to know?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

This may sound cheecky......but i sent in a CV and was wondering how long it takes,the job was advertised as Trainee Glass Body Tech at Cardiff......desperate times call for desperate measures...lol.

Is that in birmingham ?

Thanks


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh ok

there are always loads of applications to our jobs, so be patient mate.

Our head office is in Bedford, but our (award winning ) training centre is in Brum.

PM me more details if you like.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

i know where RAC Auto windscreens is in cardiff


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

This is 1yr old this week m8...lol...cheers


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

^^LOL^^ Still waitin Scud?!!! :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

typical lol, try reading the threads first gareth, the next post would have been oh i can valet your car as well if you like


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

matt said:


> ^^LOL^^ Still waitin Scud?!!! :lol:


Now you mention it i didnt hear anything  i must be over qualified for them :lol:


----------

